# My New BMC Streetfire SSX



## JohnHenry

I have the frame.
I am waiting on the components now:

2009 SRAM Rival
Selle San Marco Aspide-white
SRAM White tape
SRAM White hoods
American Classic Victory30 wheelset
Conti 4000's
The new American Classic seatpost
VDO 1.0+ computer (best computer ever!)
Cane Creek 110 headset(black)
3T ARX Pro stem
3T Rotundo Pro Alloy Handlbar
Speedplay Light Action Stainless Steel-white

The wheels won't ship until March 10/11. I'll post pics when it comes together.


----------



## JohnHenry

One problem I am strugglin with here.

ShouldI keep the EC70 fork or replace it?

I have an Easton EC90SL on my other bike and love it. I am not sure if I want to send th money now or check out the Ritchey Pro UD fork. It's waaay cheaper than the Easton EC90SL and about 5 grams more.


----------



## flakey

If you like to run 25's or bigger you will have to change the fork. Being able to run bigger tires is one of the reasons I really like my Streetfire. My original frame was replaced under warranty and the new frame came with the new version of the EC70.The new version will only accept tires up to 23. The new version has all white Easton and BMC graphics.

My first Streetfire was a red/black version with an EC70 with stock yellow &red Easton graphics, that version of the EC70 had plenty of room for 25's (Michelin Pro Race).

I put a Reynolds on mine to accomodate bigger tires.


----------



## peabody

JohnHenry said:


> I have the frame.
> I am waiting on the components now:
> 
> 2009 SRAM Rival
> Selle San Marco Aspide-white
> SRAM White tape
> SRAM White hoods
> American Classic Victory30 wheelset
> Conti 4000's
> The new American Classic seatpost
> VDO 1.0+ computer (best computer ever!)
> Cane Creek 110 headset(black)
> 3T ARX Pro stem
> 3T Rotundo Pro Alloy Handlbar
> Speedplay Light Action Stainless Steel-white
> 
> The wheels won't ship until March 10/11. I'll post pics when it comes together.


can a cane creek 110 headset be used with this frame?


----------



## JohnHenry

peabody said:


> can a cane creek 110 headset be used with this frame?


No it can't. I was mistaken when I bought the headset.
As a matter of fact, it is difficult to find _any headset_ other than the factory headset.
QBP couldn't recommend one. BMC was unable to recommend a headset, as well.


----------



## EightySixed7

*2008 Streetfire*

I just built up a 2008 Streetfire and was pondering on swapping the fork to a 3T Funda Pro. I can get ahold of one fairly cheap problem is I'm having trouble figuring out the rake of the EC70 that is on the bike now (it's the "newer" all white labeled one). Can anyone help?


----------



## JohnHenry

ec70 is 43mm


----------

